# Fish Body Oil with Omega-3 Fatty Acid



## JayRiz (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi I am repeating my post in the main forum, as that I hope I can help out 1 person. I am a male, I am 26 years old and have IBS for about 10 years now, I have had an upper GI series, as well as a biopsy of my stomach tacken years ago. I have also taken prevacid, and many other kinds. They only thing that has helped me is Fish Body Oil with Omega -3 fatty acid. I get generic brands or kind from a health food store of 1000mg. 90 pills are relatively cheap too at around 6 dollars. I take 1 or 2, depending how much I eat at that time. I take it abour 60 percent thru the meal as not to make it repeat on me. I have been taking this for about 1 year now, and have maybe had 3 stomach aches in the past year. I was very nervous to try it, but it has worked great for me.I wish I could help out some one else, like I have been helped.If you have any questions feel free to post and i'll answer.thanks I hope I help at least 1 person.Jay


----------



## wobbles11 (Aug 26, 2001)

thanks for the help... is this for ibs D or C?


----------



## mike1963 (Sep 14, 2003)

This is for D. I went to a new Doc about 3 weeks ago and she recommended Omega-3 (fish oil) 2 times per day, plus a fiber such as metamucil (1 tspn in the evening).I've been taking this and have had excellent results for the last 3 weeks. Can count the immodium I've taken on 1 hand. Had been taking one every morning for over a year. Have had IBS-D since childhood.If you haven't tried Omega-3 and metamucil for IBS-D, give it a shot and let us know how it goes. I've ready very little about it here.Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## RosamundeJane (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi. Just wanted to add my 2 cents about Fish Oil concentrate with Omega 3 fatty acids. I have IBS-D. I have been controlling it with Calcium with good luck. I started taking the fish oil concentrate to see if it helped also. I also wanted to take it because it is supposed to be good for your heart. The diarrhea may have been controlled a bit better with the Fish Oil concentrate added to my calcium supplements. Not a lot, just a bit. And it definitely isn't any worse. I was afraid to try it at first because of the word "oil" in the title; I figured it would make the D worse but it didn't. I have been taking it over a month now with no bad side affects. So, it might be worth a try for someone else. Take care.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Add another one for me. I have used a flavonoid supplement for years for cholesterol control that has also stopped my d and GERD. In the past couple of months I have added another supp for the heart, comprised of plant phytosterols and fish oil. My stools are now as compressed as they ever were pre-IBS.


----------



## NotherNic (Jul 3, 2002)

Someone suggested these to me yesterday. I'll have to try them now that I've seen a few people here that its worked for. I didn't try them because I was nervous.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

My GI # 5 suggested I take fish oils with my digestive enzymes, probiotic, calcium, etc. I don't want to take drugs...I am taking a balanced Omega-6/Omega-3 formula but they are very big. I am taking 3 or 4 sometimes a day, which is all I can manage, about 1,000 mg. I think I should be taking 6 a day.I think it is important to take the balanced ones. And, not on an empty stomach. I keep mine in the fridge, as they suggest.So far, I think I am doing very well on them, I feel even better, and yes, they are supposed to be good for lots of things. Like healing us from the inside instead of band aid, I hope.O


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

PS - they're also supposed to help with inflammation, which is good, because that is what I have, although I can't feel anything, and feel good, but I want to get my inflammation down. My sed rate is high...O


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

not getting enough Omega-6 is a bit of a myth. Omega-6 is in a lot of meats. I still think its preferable to just supplement Omega-3. FIsh oil is also a more readily available source than flaxseed oil etc, as it is already converted into EPA and DHA.


----------

